# Postfix problem?



## kueche (14. Aug. 2008)

Also habe in Forum schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden was mir weiter geholfen hat.

Beim senden von mails kommt im mailclient ->
Konto "blah.blub@blahblub.de" sendet einen Fehler, Fehlercode: 554; Fehlerinformation: 554 5.7.1 <blah@gmx.de>: Relay access denied

Beim empfangen passiert garnix :/

auszug ausser var/log/mail



> Aug 14 16:28:54 kkh1 postfix/master[4860]: reload configuration /etc/postfix
> Aug 14 16:28:54 kkh1 postfix/qmgr[7874]: 986A12E1B4: from=<beetlestn@tampabay.rr.com>, size=48272, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> Aug 14 16:28:54 kkh1 postfix/qmgr[7874]: E56F22E1C0: from=<>, size=4203, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> Aug 14 16:28:54 kkh1 postfix/qmgr[7874]: CAD5B2E1B8: from=<blah@gmx.de>, size=1551, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> ...


 


habt bitte nachsicht -> ist mein erster server mit ispconfig/postfix/etc


----------



## kueche (14. Aug. 2008)

Wenn noch etwas benötigt wird einfach fragen. Oder ihr habt einen forum tread gefunden der mir hilft link bitte posten.


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2008)

Um welche ISPConfig version handelt es sich?


----------



## kueche (15. Aug. 2008)

*mail senden funzt aber empfangen tu ich auch aber postfix schmeist Sie weg?!? oder so*

Also auf deine Frage ->Ispconfig 2.2.24
System Open Suse 11
hab bei der install den Fehler gemacht Postfix (smtp + pop)
nicht vorab zu configurieren.

AN DIESER STELLE EIN HINWEIS FÜR ALLE DIE DAS ERSTE MAL EINEN SERVER MIT ISPconfig EINRICHTEN das hier gibts warscheinlich nicht zum spass  -> http://www.ispconfig.org/manual_installation.htm

Bekomme aktuell schon Mails gesendet, hab gestern dann doch noch was gefunden was mir geholfen hat.



> postconf -e 'mydomain = example.com'
> postconf -e 'myhostname = server1.$mydomain'
> postconf -e 'mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8'
> postconf -e 'smtpd_sasl_local_domain ='
> ...




bezüglich dem empfangen der Mails krieg ich immern noch nen Relay denied,
irgendwie fült sich mein server für die mails nicht zuständig wenn ich das richtig interpretiere.


folgend mal meine main.cfg und die master.cfg aktuells var/log/mail /var/log/mail.err   ?



> setgid_group=maildrop
> # html_directory: The location of the Postfix HTML documentation.
> html_directory=/usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/html
> # manpage_directory: The location of the Postfix on-line manual pages.
> ...





> #
> # Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
> # of the file, see the Postfix master(5) manual page.
> #
> ...


----------



## kueche (15. Aug. 2008)

*mail senden funzt aber empfangen tu ich auch aber postfix schmeist Sie weg?!? oder so*

OMG maximale postlänge erreicht XD


hier nioch der rest -> /var/log/mail.err ->



> Aug 14 23:11:01 kkh1 postfix[19665]: fatal: file /etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter myhostname: bad parameter value: kkh1.blahblub.de,
> Aug 15 00:42:02 kkh1 amavis[1960]: (01960-12) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
> Aug 15 00:44:01 kkh1 amavis[1937]: (01937-12) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
> Aug 15 00:57:30 kkh1 amavis[2029]: (02029-11) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
> ...


So keine Ahnung warum amavis meckert clamd ist aktuell und läuft...???
der Fehler mit pgsql.example.com kann wohl nur aus der main.cfg stammen hab mydomain schon auf blahblub.de (meine Domain) geändert hat aber auch nix gebracht ... hm

bin mal wieder mit meinem Latain am ende.


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2008)

Für ISPConfig 2.x auf OpenSuSE 11 gibt es das Folgende Manual:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-opensuse11

Installier bzw. rekonfiguriere Dein System bitte genau wie es dort beschrieben ist. In Deinem Errorl.log sehe ich z.B. amavis, das wird aber garnicht von ISPCOnfig 2 unterstützt.


----------



## kueche (15. Aug. 2008)

*mail senden funzt aber empfangen tu ich auch aber postfix schmeist Sie weg?!? oder so*

so habe jetzt mal alles überprüft und habe keine meldungen mehr in /var/log/mail.err


/var/log/mail sieht wie folgt aus





> Aug 15 12:17:19 kkh1 postfix/postfix-script[9029]: starting the Postfix mail system
> Aug 15 12:17:19 kkh1 postfix/master[9030]: daemon started -- version 2.5.1, configuration /etc/postfix
> Aug 15 12:17:19 kkh1 postfix/qmgr[9042]: E56F22E1C0: from=<>, size=4203, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> Aug 15 12:17:19 kkh1 postfix/qmgr[9042]: 95C342E1B9: from=<>, size=3546, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> ...


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2008)

Mache bitte die komplette Konfiguration von amavisd rückgängig die Du vor der Installation von ISPConfig erzeugt hattest, so dass die Postfixkonfiguartion wieder der Standardkonfiguration von SuSe entspricht und vor allem entferne die Konfiguration von amavisd aus der master.cf. Dein System versucht immer noch mails an amavisd zuzustellen.


----------



## kueche (15. Aug. 2008)

AMAVIS ist weg  

kannst du mir sagen welche einträge in der main.cf von amavis gemacht worden sind bzw. was ich rausschmeissen oder ändern muss?

hier nochmal mein main.cf ->


> sample_directory=/usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/samples
> # readme_directory: The location of the Postfix README files.
> readme_directory=/usr/share/doc/packages/postfix/README_FILES
> inet_protocols=all
> ...



DANKE DIR SCHONMAL FÜR DEINE HILFE! 

doof das der Server schon im rechenzentrum steht sonnst würde ich den nochmal komplett neu aufsetzen :/


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2008)

Die main.cf ist komplett von einem ldap setup, da müsste fast alles arsu oder umgeschrieben werden. Ich würde Dir raten, das System einmal komplett sauber neu aufzusetzen und dem perfect setup guide zu folgen, alles andere kann sehr zeitaufwändig werden, da Du dann jedes Bischen debuggen müsstest.


----------



## kueche (15. Aug. 2008)

oder steht gar was in der mster.cf ???


----------



## kueche (15. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Die main.cf ist komplett von einem ldap setup, da müsste fast alles arsu oder umgeschrieben werden. Ich würde Dir raten, das System einmal komplett sauber neu aufzusetzen und dem perfect setup guide zu folgen, alles andere kann sehr zeitaufwändig werden, da Du dann jedes Bischen debuggen müsstest.


 das wird schwierig 
1. setht der echner sonstwo weit weg im rechenzentrum
2. laufen ja die webs schon darüber und mein cheff (Vati) reist mir den Kopf ab wenn die nicht gehen


----------



## Till (15. Aug. 2008)

Ok, aber laufen die Webs denn über ISPConfig? Wenn nicht, kriegst Du damit möglicherweise Probleme, da Du keine Webs die von einer anderen Software angelegt worden sind mit ISPConfig verwalten kannst, da diese ja nicht in der ISPConfig Datenbank stehen. ISPConfig sollte möglichst auf einem leeren Server installiert werden.

Ich würde Dir raten, dir mal die kostenlose vmware server software runterzuladen und auf deinem Arbeitsplatz zu installieren. Dann erstelle Dir eine VM und installier OpneSuSE entsprechend dem perfect setup drauf (kleiner Hinweis, wenn Dir das zu zeitaufwendig ist, kannst Du auch eine komplette vm von dem Setup bei howtoforge.com erhalten, die Downloads gibt es aber nur für subscriber). Auf der VM installierst Du dann ISPConfig, kannst es dort testen und dann die getesteten und funktionsfähigen Config Dateien auf Deinen Live Server rüber kopieren.


----------



## kueche (15. Aug. 2008)

ISPConfig läuft komm blos noch nicht ganz klar mit den anlegen von subdomains aber das hab ich jetzt mal hinten dran gestellt der mailserver ist wichtiger 

werde deinen Rat annehmen und mir mal ne VM openSUSE basteln.


----------

